# Phoenix Suns @ Dallas Mavericks



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Phoenix Suns** (13-7)*

*Suns Roster* 
*Suns Stats* 





 * @*














*Dallas Mavericks* *(15-6) *​*Mavs Roster**
Mavs Stats* 

​

*Dec 12th, 8 PM ET/6PM PT ESPN - American Airlines Center- Dallas, TX​ *


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Suns are in for a pounding, unfortunately =\ Hope they pull it off though.


----------



## subliminal yogurt (Dec 9, 2005)

Damn, this one's gonna be rough. It's too bad the Suns couldn't have faced the Mavs back when they were hot and actually healthy. Out of all the games they play this month THIS is the one that I want them to win.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Well, tough luck for Suns and good luck for Mavs. We are not healthy enough to take Mavs, unless Nash/Marion go crazy. Eddie House is shooting 31% on the road. lol Bell needs Nash to feed him. Diaw can create for others but the opposing teams are now daring him to shoot or drive inside.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Not sure if anyone caught it but this game is on ESPN tonight.

Hopefully the day off helped.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

We started off hot then cooled down. Mavs are scoring inside at will. 30 pts from inside the paint. And it's just 52-44 at halftime. Nash has 16 pts, Marion already has 11 boards.

We're also just playing with just 8 guys tonight cuz of injury though.

Thought we'd be be getting killed and it could get worse later.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

suns down 84-76 now with 10 to go.
marion with 17 pts, 19 boards


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Marion played great.

But until will come up with new plays besides the pick-n-roll, we will struggle.

The only time I want to use the pick-n-roll 90% of the time is when Amare is back.

Until then, lets try something new.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

You have to remember that we're bit short-handed atm as well


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

This season is very sad since we such high expectations.

Hopefully, next year we'll win a championship. =) 

Then, I'll quickly forget about this season.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

MeirToTheWise said:


> You have to remember that we're bit short-handed atm as well


Short handed...short both our legs too...we are almost a torso with one working arm rolling around the court out there trying to make shots from a foot off the floor. We need to get healthy and fast. :curse:


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

SunsFan57 said:


> This season is very sad since we such high expectations.
> 
> Hopefully, next year we'll win a championship. =)
> 
> Then, I'll quickly forget about this season.


A lil bit of a losing streak and you're giving up hope? We'll be fine man. We have a great shot at winning it this year once Amare comes back.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

101-96 with just 7 players is pretty damn good. Hope they get back before we start to sink more.

We got the Hornets again Friday. Hopefully 2 days off will help.

This would be such a tease if we played so well early and then fade off when we get guys back. And who knows if Amare does come back this yr.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

This season is torture, I really don't know if i can handle it anymore and we are just getting started lol. The thing is, do we really want to risk Amare's knee? Its kinda selfish of everyone to ask him to come back this year just because we are salivating for wins or hopes for the playoffs. Yet its pure torture without him. Its a no win situation, we risk his career if he comes back, but we suffer if he doesn't. This blows.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> 101-96 with just 7 players is pretty damn good. Hope they get back before we start to sink more.
> 
> We got the Hornets again Friday. Hopefully 2 days off will help.
> 
> This would be such a tease if we played so well early and then fade off when we get guys back. And who knows if Amare does come back this yr.


Well I mean so far they've said that he's on schedule or a lil ahead of schedule, so I can only have high hopes that he will be back


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

So close... :curse:


----------

